# Ear Crop in No VA..SOMEONE KNOWS



## patwusmc (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey..my first post so take it easy on me..My male pup is coming up on 12 weeks and I would love a referral to either a GOOD vet that does ear cropping on APBTs or a semi- local Breeder who would know of one. 
I have searched HIGH AND LOW for this and no dice thus far..I will drive if necessary I just need a real ((quality)) 2" ear crop.

Northern VA/MD/Lower PA/WV 

((quality is my main concern, not price))

Thanks!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

humm i can't help you with that but GOOD LUCK, hopefully we have someone in that area that can ref a good doc


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Dr. Molesworth, Main St. Veterinary hospital, Reisterstown, MD.


----------



## patwusmc (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks so much! :roll:

Did u get your dog's ears cropped by him? If so would you mind posting some pics? 

Any Others?!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

patwusmc said:


> Thanks so much! :roll:
> 
> Did u get your dog's ears cropped by him? If so would you mind posting some pics?
> 
> Any Others?!


No, my pittie was not cropped, but I have seen lovely crops in his waiting room.


----------

